# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGI_1_91SD released.LG GX300, P520 and P525 added.

## hassan riach

New version - LGI flasher - unlocker v1.91SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- added full support for LG GX300, P520 and P525.Flashes for them are uploaded also.
- fixed bug with GB110, GB115 connecting.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا اخى  حسن على المتابعة السريعة مثبت لفترة

----------

